# problem



## ragtek (24. Okt. 2007)

hi
also ich habe einen kunden angelegt(mich)
diesem habe ich ein web erstellt
per ftp client kann ich auch datein raufladn usw(die index.html habe ich rausgelöscht) jedoch wird sie trotzdem angezeigt: www.developer-network.org und die datein die ich raufgeladen habe, sind nicht da
wo könnte ich den einen fehler gemacht haben.


----------



## Feanwulf (24. Okt. 2007)

eigentlich sieht es weiterhin so aus, als würde da die index.html vom Einrichten der Website liegen!

wie heisst denn deine Startseite?


----------



## ragtek (24. Okt. 2007)

Naja die index.html hab ich gelöscht und eine index.php ist nun drinn

desweiteren habe ich versucht die index.html einfach zu überschreiben, jedoch wurde das auch nicht übernommen(gespeichert schon, aber anzeige war die selbe)


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2007)

Schau bitte mal nach, ob Du auch an die richtige Stelle hochlädst. Beim FTP-Benutzer muss die "Administrator" Checkbox aktiviert sein.


----------



## ragtek (24. Okt. 2007)

Oha, schaut komplett anders aus.
Danke, diesmal scheint es der richtige Pfad zu sein.
So, das bedeutet das Administator markiert sein muss.
Wo wird es den hochgeladen, wenn es kein Admin ist?
damit ich weiß wo ich nun die Sachen löschen muss.


Danke übrigens.


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2007)

> Wo wird es den hochgeladen, wenn es kein Admin ist?


In die "User Webseite". Jeder Benutzer hat eine eigene Unterwebseite, die über die URL's:

http://www.domain.tld/~username/

oder

http://www.domain.tld/users/username/

erreicht werdeen kann.


----------



## ragtek (24. Okt. 2007)

Danke
Irgendwie habe ich anscheinend extrem viel in der Hilfe Überlesen.


----------

